# Delta 1642 lathe?



## bigarm (May 21, 2015)

Anyone know about this lathe? There is a used one listed, supposedly 8 years old but used only 1 hour. $1500 with some other items (chisels and One Way 4 jaw scroll chuck).


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello bigarm, I haven't had any experience with this lathe, but I did find an old review that may be of help to you. Back when this review was made, I believe the basic machine sold for 2000.00, that was a few years back though. So with the chisels and chuck, and consideration for how old and how the machine was used perhaps the 1500.00 isn't bad. Have fun, make some dust. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/delta-16-in-lathe-46-745.aspx
The review and price are from 2002.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You can buy a brand new Nova DVR for $1500. Use that as leverage and talk him down some.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Fine Woodworking review article paints a glowing picture of that lathe after several month of use. Looked into getting one from Woodworker's Supply and my local Lowe's. New in the box from Woodworkers Supply Graham, NC $1,500+tax but had to drive 2 ½ hours one way. My local Lowe's could order me one for only $2,200 +tax.

You cannot find parts for that lathe today. Unless know how to fix mechanical/electrical things stay away. Every now and then folks with this lathe ask for help on different message boards ask and need help getting their lathe back in operation.


----------

